# World's Largest Lap Dog



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I was trying to get a picture of Elmo sitting next to me. But, apparently he thinks he is a lap dog. 

If you have an over-sized lap dog, please share pictures!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine isn't quite that big but yep...she thinks she's a lap dog too.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

usually when B is a Lap dog my camera is NO where to be found









Great Pic of you guys


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Same here when one of my guys think the best place to be is my lap no camera


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful lap dog!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so adorable! I love his eyes were shut! So cute!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

So Cute!!! I have an 87 pound lap dog!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, big boy! How much does he weigh? He's a stunner.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful dog. At least you are on the floor.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

what a handsome guy!!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Looks like his eyes are screwed shut from concentrating hard on trying to find the most comfortable position on your lap! He's beeyootiful







How much does he weigh?


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I have two of those oversized lap dogs. No pics though, need to get some taken soon!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He sure is a big boy, a handsome one too!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. He is just one big 'ole baby. If he sees me sitting on the floor, he likes to sit in my lap. 

He's 95 pounds but looks huge in this picture. It must be the angle.... or maybe a 5'4" person looks really short sitting down.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

You both are so beautiful!!

And your love for each other just shines through!

Tanya


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Awwww.... thank you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's a pretty cool picture


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They never realize that they grow do they??


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

He's saying "PLEASE don't make me move I'm comfy!"

Great pic!!

I never have my camera when a moment like that happens either!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

You have one very handsome GSD


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubieThey never realize that they grow do they??










They really don't.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

